# American Idol Anyone? 2012 Finale! (Merged)



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a little surprised not to see any threads on this season's AI. I have to say, they always say it is the most talented group... but these season I think that is really true. It is also the first season that I have found a contestant attractive, I have a little (slightly inappropriate) crush on Phillip Phillips, he is just adorable and has such a unique style. I especially loved his duet last night of this great song... I have watched it several times and though the judges give most of the credit to Elise, I really think she over sang it and I prefer his more subtle approach. It is so sweet and sexy, I _really_ wish it were a solo... 






It is also the first season that there is no obvious bottom three... I think Jessica and Phillip might end up in the top 3 but the others are all so strong... I am not a huge fan of Skyler (though I love country music) yet she seems to have a lot of fans. I think Hollie may go home tonight... I thought she was really good last night but the judges were not thrilled... I think they just think she is the weakest link at this point and are not really judging her on her performance.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I share you crush with Phillip.....and I could probably be his grandmother!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Hubs and I started watching Idol last season (don't know what took us so long) and, even tho I can't speak to prior seasons, I agree with you that this season has stellar talent. So difficult to pick my winner! If I _had_ to choose I'd have to go with Joshua Ledet because he's from just down the road but....I've liked Elise from the beginning. And...I agree with you both about Phillip.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There was craziness in the voting tonight, wasn't there?!  I think the judges would have saved any one of the "bottom three".


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

crebel said:


> There was craziness in the voting tonight, wasn't there?! I think the judges would have saved any one of the "bottom three".


I'm glad they have the option now.

My favorite changes from week to week. Very much enjoying the performances this season.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was totally shocked to see the bottom three tonight.  They are all great, but I was still surprised.  I guess Skylar would be my least favorite at this point.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, here's what I think happened


Spoiler



I knew when Colton joined Phillip and Hollie that was not the bottom 3. those two boys have the most followers by far, one might slip in but not both. Jessica was a victim of complacent voting.. Everyone assumes she is in no danger and put their energy into voting for the ones they like that might be in danger. I thought the judges were too hard on Hollie and have been through out. It is clear they think she is not as good... Even though I saw no flaws in her performance and she picked a much better song than Jessica.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep. I agree with your thoughts on Jessica and Hollie. My dear, dear hubby is doing his part to skew the results by voting to _save_ instead of voting who he thinks is the best. We actually like them all at this point but there are personal front-runners and I think it's time to start voting for them so they won't get booted. It is interesting how people go about voting....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a little surprised but not unhappy with the results tonight...


Spoiler



I thought Colton was terrible last night. Still, I thought Elyse or Hollie would go. The rest of the kids took it pretty hard so I guess he is more likable in real life than he came across on the show. He seemed very cocky to me.



I have to say Phillip (or "P2" as I saw him referred to on a blog) just gets cuter... his back stage reaction to J-Lo calling him Sexy was so funny, "Your Daddy let you date?" Love him! I think he is going to win.


Spoiler



knock wood


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I was very surprised.


Spoiler



Colton had not been in the bottom 3 ever. His performance wasn't his best, but Holly and Elise had been there multiple times. I figured that the young girls would support Colton.


 Holly did do a much better job this week and I have always liked Elise. You just never know how it will go with so many voters getting to cast as many votes as they please. I have always thought that the power votes are from those who can sit and power dial forever.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm a fan of Elise's too and was happy that she didn't go, but she's in the bottom 3 so much that it will likely happen over the next week or two.

I was surprised by Colton but only because he'd never been in the bottom 3 before, so I didn't think the voting would be that low.

I agree with comments that this is a really strong year for singers, and it's interesting that there are now 4 women to 2 men, when usually the men outnumber the women by this stage of the competition.

My only complaint with the show is the predictability of the judges. Randy really needs to update his word choices. Eleven years of "dog", or "dude", makes me want to smack him. Jennifer and Stephen are no longer novelties and have become boring. And I could live without Ryan's dumb questions after each performance. Have to say, that I'm enjoying The Voice, as a show, more.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I have to say Phillip (or "P2" as I saw him referred to on a blog) just gets cuter... his back stage reaction to J-Lo calling him Sexy was so funny, "Your Daddy let you date?" Love him! I think he is going to win.


I'm going with you on this one, Cuechick. There have been more amazing vocalists, but Phillip _knows_ who he is and sells it. The humility doesn't hurt, either. Understated confidence. He just loves what he does. They keep calling him a true artist and say he already has a brand - I agree. Makes me think back to Daughtry, Adam Lambert and... who was the rocker a season or two ago that stuck to his guns? (I can see a picture of him in my mind). You can have the most incredible voice in the world, but if you have no style, no personality, then you have no direction, nothing that draws people to you, nothing to carry you into a lasting career. Phillip does and whether he wins or not, he's going to do all right.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My crush on P2 only gets worse... this little tidbit (he was reacting to J-Lo calling him sexy) put me over the top... must be that southern accent. Yes he is a good GA boy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

wait and see...lol


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I am a little surprised not to see any threads on this season's AI. I have to say, they always say it is the most talented group... but these season I think that is really true. It is also the first season that I have found a contestant attractive, I have a little (slightly inappropriate) crush on Phillip Phillips, he is just adorable and has such a unique style. I especially loved his duet last night of this great song... I have watched it several times and though the judges give most of the credit to Elise, I really think she over sang it and I prefer his more subtle approach. It is so sweet and sexy, I _really_ wish it were a solo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I texted that exact thing to my daughter last week - I have an inappropriate crush on Phillip Phillips! And she put my text on Facebook. He's from my home state, he's adorable, but mostly I love his talent and his spin on his (excellent) song choices. My top 3 (in no particular order) are Joshua, Jessica and Phillip, I love Elise's voice (and her control over it) but her song choices since she did Led Zeppelin haven't been quite as good - and bless her heart, in the bottom 3 almost every week. Much like Stefano was last year.

I do think it's a really talented bunch. And I agree it's probably going to be Hollie going this week - she's good, and improving, but I don't think she connects with people as well as the others.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't recognize the second song P2 sang last night, either, but . . .  I loved it! I wanted to buy it halfway through. Actually, I should go download it. So refreshing to hear someone sing in a defined, distinctive style. So many times, the singers are trying to imitate some other famous singer and all I can hear in my head is something that's good, but I keep comparing it to the original. I LIKE hearing the voice of a singer who's confident in their style of music, gives it their own twist and isn't trying to be someone else, if that makes sense. So, J-Lo, chill, please. Maybe Phillip is looking ahead to his long-term career more than picking songs to win AI. Daughtry, anyone?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I didn't recognize the second song P2 sang last night, either, but . . . I loved it! I wanted to buy it halfway through. Actually, I should go download it. So refreshing to hear someone sing in a defined, distinctive style. So many times, the singers are trying to imitate some other famous singer and all I can hear in my head is something that's good, but I keep comparing it to the original. I LIKE hearing the voice of a singer who's confident in their style of music, gives it their own twist and isn't trying to be someone else, if that makes sense. So, J-Lo, chill, please. Maybe Phillip is looking ahead to his long-term career more than picking songs to win AI. Daughtry, anyone?


I agree - I think he's thinking long-term and telling us "This is who I am - even if I win and they try to make me something else, in the long run, this is who I am, this is what I do." It may not help him win, but indeed like Daughtry, if he doesn't win his fans will know exactly what to expect from him. I'm impressed with his ability to stick to his guns at 21 - to not give in when he doesn't have to. He will have to if he wins, but I think that'd be a mistake on the producers' parts because if he wins, he wins based on who he really is, and why mess with that?

I thought it sounded vaguely familiar and it is a Dave Matthews song, but not a familiar one (at least to casual Matthews fans like me). Because he is compared to DM a lot, I think it was smart to pick one of the more obscure songs - it's from a 1980 album - I just checked - but I'd buy Phillip's version today.

Good night last night - I think every Thursday night from here on out is gonna be tough for me - I like them all & I'll be a little sad to see every one of them go (some more than others).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually wonder if winning is the best thing for him career wise... he will have more freedom to do his thing if does not. Though I think he is gaining steam every week, in a way the judges just can't see. Singing is just part of it, there are a lot of great singers, every one left on the show can sing but he is the "real deal", pure talent and passion for what he does in a very pretty package.

He is also the only contestant left that has never been in the bottom three.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s. I think Elise is going home tonight.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I predict the final three will be Phillip, Jessica and Skyler.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ugh. The bottom three was my top three and the top three was my bottom three. I can't win with this show. I only got one winner in 11 seasons, so I obviously don't go with the masses  . The one going home to me was the best that night.

Oh well. I didn't watch last years final. Its looking like I probably won't watch this years final either. 

I am just not made out for these shows anymore. I just don't like being screeched at. I am sure I am not the target audience anyway. But still, one winner in 11 years is pretty bad.  .


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I predict the final three will be Phillip, Jessica and Skyler.


I also expect the 3 in the end. Although ... Joshua is really growing on me, and maybe America too! He is entertaining!

I'm so sad there's no more Colton. I really enjoyed his performances. And his hair. And the eyes. Mostly the hair.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> But still, one winner in 11 years is pretty bad. .


Gotta know, which one did you get right?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

D. said:


> I also expect the 3 in the end. Although ... Joshua is really growing on me, and maybe America too! He is entertaining!


I agree, would love to see him, Jessica and Phillip in the final, have never been a Skyler fan.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Gotta know, which one did you get right?


David Cook was the only one I got. Heck, I am usually lucky if I get anyone I like in the final 

Doesn't look good this year for me either. Although I think they are all talented at this point, I just can't listen to Joshua as that kind of singing just sounds like screeching to me. I didn't like Fantasia for the same reason. I don't enjoy Jessica much either, although her voice is obviously very good.

I was hoping for a Holly/Elise/Phillip top 3. Either of them in the final would have been fine with me. If its a Jessica/Joshua, I won't watch. I didn't watch last year either.

But I think that more contestants this year can have a career after the show than many other years. They just all seem so young now with Elise gone .


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I think, or at least I hope, that Joshua will be among the three in the end. Skylar's terrific but we had two country finalists last year and it would feel repetitious. Jessica has an amazing voice but no star quality to me, but only because she's so young and hasn't developed the stage presence to match her voice, though she is trying! Joshua is captivating to watch and listen to. His performances are the ones that are most memorable for me.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I like Skyler.  IMO she sounds great when not singing "country", though country is her wheelhouse.  The longer she stays on, the more I like her.  She has so much energy on stage.  I also really like Phillip.  My top three pick:  Skyler, Phillip and Joshua.  Jessica has so much talent too, though is so young.  I predict that she will be a star.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Jessica should have waited at least 2 more years. Imagine her as a 20 year old with that voice and a bit more personality. Right now there is just no there, there. I feel nothing when she sings. 
But she has been groomed for this since she was a little girl with her whole family depending on her for a bread winner. That is a lot of pressure for one kid. 

You know prairiesky, its funny that you say this about Skyler because I think she is pretty great. But I don't like Country music, like at all, so I was really surprised that I liked her. But I do like her better when she doesn't go so "twangy" and that last song she sang I didn't like at all. But again, that is what she wants to do. She had some great performances earlier in the season that still had some of her country rock vibe, but were more crossover for me. 

And her performance skills are unbelievable. Its like she has no fear up there. Unlike when I watch Jessica. She makes me uncomfortable, especially when she tries to do something upbeat. 
Skyler usually just lays it out there. Its also what I liked about Elise and what I like about Phillip. They just go out and sang and to heck with everything else. It makes me as a viewer more comfortable. 

I think Holly is the one that has come the farthest on that scale. She was timid in the beginning, but she has been knocking it out of the park for me lately. Last week was her best yet. 

I cannot objectively talk about Joshua as I just cannot enjoy the way he sings. But he seems like such a nice guy. Him and Holly playing around are just precious. Aren't they all really nice this year? In past years we had some that came across pretty much as not very like able. Or course it made for good TV too and the ratings where better. 

I might actually see this group in concert if they would come here, but they never do. I won't drive a long way just for that. Closest is usually Dallas and Houston. Way too far for me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think Jessica should have waited at least 2 more years. Imagine her as a 20 year old with that voice and a bit more personality. Right now there is just no there, there. I feel nothing when she sings.


I won't say I feel nothing but it is more a reaction to her strong technique then to her personality and passion. I agree, a bit more time to grow and she will be amazing...

Very excited about tonight, this is the first season in a while that I had a favorite...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are my thoughts as of 5/2/12, not counting Top 5 performances.  This is subject to change without prior notice:

Jessica - stunning vocalist but very timid; can do well as a recording artist who does special appearances on concerts 
Philip - cool and grounded (almost like Scotty) - can do well as a touring artist especially in the blue-grass / indie circle
Skylar - confident and spunky but needs more controlled vocals; can do several country albums like Kellie Pickler
Hollie - technical singer but no originality; can be a guest performer for Texas shows or high school concerts until she develops her own signature sound
Joshua - draws the crowd in with church-style vocals; can run a successful Vegas or Branson series for years to come

Top 3 - Joshua, Philip and Jessica

Next American Idol - toss up between Philip and Joshua.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

My guess is that Hollie goes next, then Jessica. Both technically great, but something missing. Skylar is not as naturally talented, but is a better performer right now than these two, and more likable.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished watching last nights show and I can not really predict who will go home. I think they are all so good in their own way. I think it just comes down to popularity and who the fans are responding too. P2 is just is so adorable, even the way he joked with Josh and Seacrest... he knows he is not the "best singer" but that is beside the point. 

If Twitter is any indication here is the lowdown on each contestants follower stats:

Jessica: 266,883
Phillip: 247,873
Skylar: 111,407
Hollie: 84,364
Joshua: 77,657


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, all I'll say (having seen the results show) is that dialidol.com was WAY wrong this week.  And I was really surprised by who went home this week...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

hmmmm, interesting.  

my comments from above remain the same - Skylar has a big enough fan base to sell her own set of country singles, even albums... she can get a crowd going with her energy and confidence.

let's see how the few remaining weeks pan out


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Of all the those who have gone home so far, I think Skylar has the best chance of a very successful career if handled right. She reminds me of a young Reba and if Kelly Picker can do well, who dose not have half her talent (imo) then she should do very well.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it should have been P.P this week. He's a cute kid, and he has talent, but I was (imo) the was the weakest of the bunch this time around, and I think we saw WGWG in action. (White Guys With Guitars tend to rule Idol.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After they made the comment, I think it was Ryan, about having a girl winner again after 5 seasons, here is how I think this will play out. 
Phillip has a large voting block right now and they have been pretty tepid on Holly up until last show. Holly to me had the best 2 performances of the night, yet, she still ended up in the bottom.

So Holly goes next. Then they have 2 choices, they can try to get Jessica and Joshua in the final and then they won't care who wins. They win either way. They either get a girl finally, or a guy that is not white with no guitar.  

Or they are really set on Jessica and so they'll try to get Phillip in the final and then give them a song to sing like they did with Blake and Jordin Sparks in season 6. They gave them a booming big voice song and of course Blake had to sing the same song and couldn't pull it off. 
That scenario would make Joshua the Melinda Doolittle of this year and one of their "shock" boots. 

If they do the same if Jessica and Phillip make it to the final, he can't pull it off either. 

Looks like my time watching the show is coming to an end again before the final  . My track record is just so bad. Only Holly and Phillip interest me at this point. Doesn't look good for either of them though. 

I was actually embarrassed and a bit disgusted at Jessica's first song. That was one of the worst performance I have ever seen on this show. It was just strange and not appropriate for a 16 year old. I felt like a voyeur. She looks more like 12, so it just came across even worse. 

I also didn't like how Joshua murdered one of my favorite Bee Gees songs. For once I thought he would show some restraint or nuance, and for 10 seconds or so he did. So I got hopeful to finally hear the actual voice.  Then it was all lost in screeching again. Sigh. Just not for me. I am sure there is a voice in there somewhere.

Skyler should be fine. Like someone said, Pickler managed to get a career. She just needs to hook up with the right folks. At least she wouldn't be one of the long line of country blondes.  

Curious what next weeks theme is.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

I don't watch American Idol anymore.
I have decidedly switched to The Voice.
I find it way better.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I watch all of the singing, dancing, talent shows.  I don't find that I think any of them are better than the other because they each bring something different to the table.  I like them all for different reasons and I especially like The Sing Off.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I watch both, the voice and american idol. I only watch reality shows when they have some sort of talent attached. I don't watch any of the others like Survivor, housewifes, etc. 

X factor when it comes on again, then I also watch America's got talent. 
I don't remember if I ever watched the sing off. Is that that acapella group song show? And why the heck is acapella not in my spell checker  .

There is some duet show coming up that might be interesting that has Kelly Clarkson on it among others. Her being considered the "original" american idol. 

I think each show has their own strengths and weaknesses. I think I am still somewhat attached to AI, because they been around so long. Like a familiar old friend.  . For some reason I still watch to see each year if they finally can have that lightning again. It doesn't happen anymore lately, but I still watch to see.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure which way the results are going to go, but there were some incredible performances last night. Last week, Phillip was not at his strongest, but I'm glad his fans carried him through. 'Volcano' was so moving. For him, I don't think it matters whether he wins or not. His voice and phrasing are distinctive. With the right original songs on his list, he'll be around for awhile. I can't imagine him doing anything else.

Hollie's first song was good, the second one less so. I thought Jessica was strong on the second song, but it was Joshua who blew me away with 'A Man's World'. Mesmerizing stage presence on that one. Looking forward to the finale.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded Volcano right after he finished singing it and it is the first AI song I have bought! I think they were all good and Josh really did impress me but for me the most original by a country mile is P2. I really don't care if he wins, I still think it might be better for him career wise to not win. I just want him to make it to the end so I can watch him some more  he is just the cutest thing I've seen in some time.

Seems like the judges and everyone else have already decided who the top 3 will be and poor Hollie is not one of them.

Maybe there will be a surprise tonight but I doubt it. It will be interesting for sure!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, they pretty much threw Holly under the bus. Figured that one. Phillips second song was the best of the night. I had to forward through Joshua's first it was so overwrought I couldn't take it anymore. I did the same to Jessica, don't like that out of control vibrato she did on the first song. Holly was great on both, at least to me. I like the tone of her voice. 

And I know they about knighted Joshua on his last song, but again, to me it sounded like a screech fest. Yikes. 

If Holly goes home, I will not watch next week, I will wait until the results and then just watch Phillip's performances. 

They have made it more than clear they want Jessica/Joshua in the final. My ears can't take that, so I won't be there for that.  . Another final I will miss. 

To me Phillip has the only real interesting performances at this point. To me its like watching a musician guest star, rather than one of the contestants. 

All 4 I am sure will be fine after the show if they are smart about it.


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't seem to resist American Idol. 

I think Holly will go tonight and we'll be looking at Joshua, Phillip (swoon) and Jessica in the final.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My gut tells me Hollie is next to go, but this is that time when big surprises can happen.  You've got 3 "big" voices and Phillip, who's a big talent.  The "big voice" vote will get split 3 ways, and there's no telling which way it'll go - Hollie might get more sympathy votes because of the judges' comments.  Right now I think Phillip will be in the finale because he's different from the other 3.  (I'm sure my inappropriate crush on him has nothing to do with that opinion...)

I actually thought everyone did well last night - loved Phillip & Josh's duet, loved "Volcano" (I haven't downloaded yet but I will) and "This Is a Man's World" just blew me away.  It's almost like Joshua's channeling someone else when he sings like that, especially considering his personality when he's not singing.  (Loved that little bit with Jimmy telling him "Call me if you have any problems or questions" and Josh busting out laughing "I don't have your phone number!")  My daughter and I were texting back & forth while we were watching - she's in AZ and I'm in FL - and she said "Oh Joshua - second song....oh!"


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Phillip Phillips is hardly the underdog here. White Guys with Guitars are impossible to beat in recent years -- the last 4 winners are in that group. Phil should have, arguably, been in the bottom last week. The fact that he wasn't says that he is clearly in the WWWG category that gets the girls, and women, to smile as they dial. 

Do I think the producers want Jessica, Joshua? Yeah, because they know the rut they're in right now. Last year, they seemed to really wanted Lauren Alaina, with Scotty as runner up, but seemed to have given up by the actual finale. (Me, I'm a Haley Reinhart girl.)

Everyone still standing is in good shape -- they will have a chance at a career. Getting the actual title means fairly little, but having it go to the same type again will be just embarrassing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, the title stopped meaning anything when they started giving out record contracts like candy  . Back in the day it was big news when the runner up was signed also, as in Clay/Ruben days. It was not a given. 

Now they just throw them out there and see if something sticks. I am looking at you Pia  

Now everyone even guest performers are just talking about how all of them will get contracts yadda yadda. So I am thinking that desperation to win that used to give us some really unforgettable performances is not there anymore. They used to know they had to win or there would be not much else.  I think they used to try more and the judges didn't use to give standing ovation to mediocre passable performances. They used to be special ones. I have to go back a bit to think of the last performance that was a total wow to me. Not just good, but totally wow. 

I remember sitting on my knees (short cord) with a home phone in one hand and my hubbies cell phone in the other and voting my fingers to a stump for Clay in Season 2. I learned to text for David Cook and the last one I voted for was Adam Lambert. Still to this day it bugs me that Clay did not win  . And Adam. 

Actually I think I might have thrown Haley Reinhart like 5 votes just so I could say that I at least did my part preventing a all country final.  . And a few to Casey James in his season. He was fine.  

I am just not moved too much anymore. I am sure viewers have shifted over time too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LOVE Phillip Phillips.  He is so unique and so humble.  He is the only one not to ever be in the bottom.  There is a reason for that... I hope.  The others; though good, are a bit too commercial for me.  Yes, I know that is what it's about:  but... I feel like a bit of humble pie this season.

I agree:  David cook was great.  Saw him at the Nokia Theatre in NY; great concert.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

As relieved as I was to


Spoiler



see P2 stay, I did cry pretty hard (to my own surprise) for Holly, esp when they showed Josh breaking down.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Much as I love Phillip, I think he's probably better off if he doesn't win - like Chris Daughtry and Adam Lambert - he'll have a bit more freedom to be himself if he doesn't win.  And I'm sure the producers feel like Joshua and Jessica are probably more moldable Idol material.  

Did Scotty have a guitar, by the way?  I don't remember him playing one although I did find a couple of pics of him with a guitar, but mostly he did that both-hands-on-the-mike thing. And Kris at least played piano too.  

Honestly I'd hoped for a girl to win this year, but I like Phillip and Joshua better than Jessica.  Not that she doesn't have an amazing voice - she does - but she's still so young it's not always easy to find songs that sync with her age and voice.  (As great as she was on "And I Am Telling You", there's also a little something "not right" about a 16-yr-old singing "you're the best man I've ever had..." - or maybe that's just the mother-of-daughters in me talking...).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Did anyone else notice the Ford commercial they showed before they started announcing results?  P2 was NOT in the commercial at all, just the other 3 on the street and in the car as well as being interviewed about the making of the commercial.

Maybe it was filmed when P2 was sick, but I was worried that it was a foreshadowing of the results to come.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate to admit in this crowd that hubby and I are big Jessica fans....I think she transforms when she's singing and then afterwards reverts to a bubbly 16-year-old.  But at this point, I wouldn't have any problem with any of them winning, including Holly until she was voted off.  They're all great!

Betsy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Much as I love Phillip, I think he's probably better off if he doesn't win - like Chris Daughtry and Adam Lambert - he'll have a bit more freedom to be himself if he doesn't win. And I'm sure the producers feel like Joshua and Jessica are probably more moldable Idol material.


I think you're right, Meemo. He's already gotten the exposure he needs and through the whole time he's been true to himself. Seems like the others keep switching it up, trying to find that song or style that will get the judges' praise. I seem to recall Adam Lambert saying in an interview that it was a bit of a relief _not_ to win, for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> Did anyone else notice the Ford commercial they showed before they started announcing results? P2 was NOT in the commercial at all, just the other 3 on the street and in the car as well as being interviewed about the making of the commercial.
> 
> Maybe it was filmed when P2 was sick, but I was worried that it was a foreshadowing of the results to come.


I read, can't recall now where, that he misses a few of these events on their schedule. It wasn't the first commercial he wasn't in. In the week Elise was still there, some of the contestants were tweeting how badly Phillip was doing at the time. The pain from the stones and I guess he has only the stent right now. He can't have the operation he needs while he is on the show. So I guess he has good and bad days.

He doesn't make a deal out of it, even though Ryan sure keeps trying to get him to say something.

As I said this would be playing out, I won't watch next week until I know the results and then I can fast forward through J and J. Then when its them 2 in the final, I don't care, just like I didn't care last year who won, nor did I record it.

I feel sorry for Phillip already if he does my some miracle manage to get past the 2 chosen ones for the final. They'll give him a song so awful and made for a belting voice, he wont even know what hit him. Just ask Blake Lewis how that goes . 
Or Clay Aiken when they gave him "Vincent" from the bowl he had to pick and later admitting they changed the song on him 20 minutes before he went on. They can do so much to mess these guys up, they usually get what they want.

Just with the tour alone a lot of them will make some nice money, so if they smart with that and take their opportunities, they can make a run at a nice career. They don't all have to be or will be superstars, but if they can make a living at what they love doing, that is already ahead of where they were before the show.

Adam's second album will be out in 4 days by the way. Rolling Stone gave him 4 stars . I listened to the previews and I flove it. But then he could sing the phone book and make it awesome. 
Now there was a guy with moments on the show.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> Here are my thoughts as of 5/2/12, not counting Top 5 performances. This is subject to change without prior notice:
> 
> Jessica - stunning vocalist but very timid; can do well as a recording artist who does special appearances on concerts
> Philip - cool and grounded (almost like Scotty) - can do well as a touring artist especially in the blue-grass / indie circle
> ...


I re-read my previous assessment... well, it still holds true! Let's see what happens. This has been an entertaining couple of weeks. I never get too invested so as to vote though, nor do I have emotional reactions when someone gets booted. I guess its all detached viewing - simply a reality show.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it is because of his illness, he has not been in the last 3 at least maybe 4 commercials. I remember the other contestants joking about it, when they did the bits where they talk about what each other is really like. I actually saw a piece in his hometown paper someone posted asking to pray for him. I think it is more severe than he lets on, he really is a humble guy. This is also a very God fearing group, I saw a picture of them all praying before the show holding hands.

As far as the finals, I think it may come down to P2 and Jessica... this is my guess. I think what really hurts Jessica is her personality, or lack of. She has been trying I noticed, to be cute and funny in her interviews but it feels forced and unnatural for her. 

Anyway, the going home show is my favorite... that will be fun to watch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s. I also think P2 will be in the finals for sure ::knock wood::, it is just a question of which "J" will make it...

The last time I really liked a contestant was Crystal Bowersox a WGWG too LOL!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was all about Casey James that season. Also a WGWG  . But I liked Crystal a lot too. That was like the season of the WGWG's. There were some early contestants that were good but didn't make it that far. Lots of musicians. 

I think the show shifted once they allowed instruments. Not that I am complaining as I have seen some good stuff. Heck, I even liked the drummer guy that didn't make it to the live shows this year. Haven't seen one of those before. 

Of course some break down when they play an instrument on a live show and aren't quite as good as they think they are. I think it was Didi Benami in Season 9 that started the song, messed up on the piano and asked to start again. She was shaking like a leaf. That was very very uncomfortable to watch. 
Sometimes now they pull out the instruments because they think they need to in order to get ahead and then I shake my head at them strumming 3 chords. 

The other thing I never liked on the show is when they changed the age minimum down to 15. That is when I started to lose interest. I don't want to watch child idol. I think they had their own show. 
I'd rather them going up a couple of years. As in up to 30, instead of 28. 18 to 30. Maybe 17 as they had before the lowering.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Did anyone else notice the Ford commercial they showed before they started announcing results? P2 was NOT in the commercial at all, just the other 3 on the street and in the car as well as being interviewed about the making of the commercial.
> 
> Maybe it was filmed when P2 was sick, but I was worried that it was a foreshadowing of the results to come.


I remember hearing or reading that he'd missed recording at least one of the commercials because he was ill - having had kidney stones myself I don't know how he's able to perform at all if he's having an attack - and even stents themselves can be really uncomfortable. That's some serious strength of will.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate to admit in this crowd that hubby and I are big Jessica fans....I think she transforms when she's singing and then afterwards reverts to a bubbly 16-year-old. But at this point, I wouldn't have any problem with any of them winning, including Holly until she was voted off. They're all great!
> 
> Betsy


It's not that I'm not a Jessica fan - she has an amazing voice, and the Whitney song (I Will Always Love You) she did was breathtaking - my daughter was visiting then and we were both blown away. But I think she'll be even more amazing in a few years when she's got a little more "life" behind her.

My guess is that Phillip will be in the finale - partly because he's cute and the ladies love him, but also because the "big voice lovers" vote will split between Joshua & Jessica. And it's a cliche, but song choice will be especially huge next week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the various updates on P2's illness everybody.  I'm sorry he has been so ill, but I'm glad being sent home wasn't the reason.

I think there is tremendous talent this year.  Any of the 3 left could win and I would be fine with it.  If it were only me choosing, it would be a Phillip/Jessica final with a Phillip win.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Of the 3 remaining, Philip is my least favorite, but they are all fantastic. I was routing for Holly, so I don't mind who wins it now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Watched tonight's show, thought Joshua needed to be in a church too gospel for American idol IMHO.  Voted for Philip and for Jessica (more times for Philip).  I like Philip but GD likes Jessica.  Haven't voted since we voted for Chris Daughtry.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

IMHO Joshua "screams" during every song.  He has a wonderful voice, but my ears get tired.  I would like to see a Phillip/Jessica final with Phillip for the win.  

If the hometown crowd support is any indication, though, the finals will be Joshua and Phillip.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with you crebel on the screaming with Joshua. He gives me a headache. And I bet he could sing perfectly normal if he wanted too, there is obviously a voice in there somewhere. What he did to Imagine was a travesty.
I thought he would finally sing straight, but no, more screaming and deep man voice runs and vibrato and the kitchen sink. That was a chance for him to just sing the notes. 

When they showed the 3 songs clips on the end for Joshua, it sounded like one long clip of screams. I couldn't even tell that it was 3 different songs. When Imagine sounds exactly like a Mary J song, I know something is off  .

Poor Jessica was off her game. When she falls apart, her vibrato turns into something really unpleasant. Instead of getting better on this show, she keeps getting worse. Its a shame her family didn't wait to audition her before trying to cash in. 
If she had been at least 18, she would have something. I feel sad for this child that is basically the meal ticked for the whole extended family now. That pressure and the show really made her go the wrong direction here. 

I at least hope someone looks out for her after this. Vocal coaching and some media training. 
They need to take this slow with her, but I bet they just throw her in and let her sink or swim. I guess that is the business. 

All 3 of them are so young and almost naive. Big doe eyed youngsters.  

I think the tour will help all of them a lot.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Its a shame her family didn't wait to audition her before trying to cash in. I feel sad for this child that is basically the meal ticked for the whole extended family now. That pressure and the show really made her go the wrong direction here.
> 
> *I at least hope someone looks out for her after this. Vocal coaching and some media training. * They need to take this slow with her, but I bet they just throw her in and let her sink or swim. I guess that is the business.
> 
> *I think the tour will help all of them a lot.*


I agree with the bolded statements but for the other statements above, I feel like it's a little harsh. We only see what they show on TV, and we do not know the entire truth to be able to conclude on sensitive matters involving the family. Nothing personal Atunah... just a friendly reminder - it's still free country here in Kindleboards.  And you can shoot me back if you feel I am out of line... no worries.

On the other hand, this was a good top 3 and the episode was entertaining in its own way. I still stand by my initial impressions - it could be an all-male final!! And I think PP still has the best shot at winning the contest/reality show.

Let's see what happens tonight and next week!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Of course we only see what they want us to see. But I only go by what her own family has said, those that stopped working to support her as the future star. 
Her history is well documented, she has been a youtube star for years and years already. They just had to wait for her to come to age to audition on AI. It has been years in the making. This is what I am talking about. She is still a child. Can she handle all this pressure yet. Being a youtube sensation is one thing, being thrust out there in the midst of the paparazi and music industry vultures is another. She seems very young, very immature, even for 16. Fact is though, they didn't wait. She is a minor, her parents had to sign for her to be on the show. 
That is why I would like they raise the age limit to at least 18. 

I don't want to see her on TMZ at 18 going to rehab like some disney pop stars have done. I want them all to go slow and develop so they can have a long and healthy career. I just worry having seen what other winners and contestants on this show had to go through in the years after. They care about putting on good TV right now. Some other contestants had had some really tough times over the years, and those were all much older than her. That is why I say I hope she has someone to look out for her. 

All 3 are I think going to be signed anyway, probably by Jimmy. So lets hope he takes care of them as they deserve.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the home visits really showed a lot... Phillip's closeness to his family and he being the only one to actually break down and show some strong emotion is just another reason he is my fav idol contestant ever... he has really stayed true to himself through out. So very hard to do imo.

Jessica just is not cooked yet, a few more years would have really benefited her in so many ways. The fact that she was home school probably has not helped her either. 

I like Joshua and he is very talented but I get tired of the screeching too. 

I predict Jessica goes home tonight...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

On another note... there is a lot of talk about the judges being switched out... I think this is long overdue in Randy's case at least. Last night I was really missing Simon. I miss that voice of reason and his brutal honesty... all the praise gets annoying. Jessica was clearly off key in the first song and none of them have a clue about the business side, something Simon always talked about. Talent is only a part of the equation, there is just so much too it than that.

All that said, I do like J-lo but the other two can go.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No spoilers here, but I was VERY pleased with the final 2!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a little surprised but just glad P2 is in the final...don't really care if he wins, if he really wants it, I hope he does. However I'm not sure he does. There is a money prize, right? A big record contract? I don't even know, LOL!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I was a little surprised but just glad P2 is in the final...don't really care if he wins, if he really wants it, I hope he does. However I'm not sure he does. There is a money prize, right? A big record contract? I don't even know, LOL!


I like P2 as well, but am surprised to see him in the finale, if we're only looking at vocals and the desire to win. However, he has a huge fan base and voters on this show tend to go for the soft-spoken cuties, i.e Chris Allen, Lee DeWise (anyone remember him) Scotty McCreery, so I have a feeling Phillip will take it. I just don't know if he really cares. As someone said, he got what he came for. More exposure for his band and probaby extra cash to make CDs and promote tours etc. I will say that his Seeger song was absolutely brilliant. I am a Joshua fan, but I'm sure he'll have a contract offer and I'll buy his CD. R&B/gospel has always been a favorite of mine over pop tunes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think he cares more than he lets on, he is just a humble guy, but the money would mean a lot to his family I think. I am not at all surprised though, if you look back a few pages, I posted the twitter followers of the top 5 and both Jessica and Phillip had more than double of all the other contestants. I think it was a pretty good indication of who would be in the finals. 

I also think Phillip is exceptionally gorgeous... this is no small thing when it comes to the shows demographic. I also think the "Idol" part of the name is key... it is not just about having a good voice and he has a great personality, he is very funny on top of being sweet and humble, which has played a huge part I'm sure.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I like P2 as well, but am surprised to see him in the finale, if we're only looking at vocals and the desire to win. However, he has a huge fan base and voters on this show tend to go for the soft-spoken cuties, i.e Chris Allen, Lee DeWise (anyone remember him) Scotty McCreery, so I have a feeling Phillip will take it. I just don't know if he really cares.


I think he cares, but again there's the whole kidney stone thing. He's no doubt been on some painkillers at least at times this season, and when you're taking those suckers it's hard to look like you care about much of anything. I think his visit home showed how much he does care, not just about doing well or even winning, but about the experience in general. He may well be better off coming in second and not having that "Idol Winner Contract", and I'm sure there's almost always a lot of mixed emotions for contestants about that, at least the ones that pay attention to past seasons & winners. On the one hand, no one wants to lose. On the other, i might be better to lose.

Idol has never been just about vocals - Ryan doesn't say "Vote for who you think did best" - it's "Vote for your favorite". Being a pop star isn't just about singing - you don't have to look any further than the judges to see that. Paula Abdul, J-Lo, both big pop stars but great singers? Not so much.

I'm sorry to see Joshua go - I was hoping for a Phillip/Josh finale. When I've rewound Idol performances this season, and gone to youtube to re-rewatch Idol performances, it's almost all Phillip & Joshua, with a little Elise thrown it too. I'll be voting for Phillip next week for sure. And then hope if he wins the powers-that-be don't mess too much with a good thing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I think he cares, but again there's the whole kidney stone thing. He's no doubt been on some painkillers at least at times this season, and when you're taking those suckers it's hard to look like you care about much of anything. I think his visit home showed how much he does care, not just about doing well or even winning, but about the experience in general. He may well be better off coming in second and not having that "Idol Winner Contract", and I'm sure there's almost always a lot of mixed emotions for contestants about that, at least the ones that pay attention to past seasons & winners. On the one hand, no one wants to lose. On the other, i might be better to lose.
> 
> Idol has never been just about vocals - Ryan doesn't say "Vote for who you think did best" - it's "Vote for your favorite". Being a pop star isn't just about singing - you don't have to look any further than the judges to see that. Paula Abdul, J-Lo, both big pop stars but great singers? Not so much.
> 
> I'm sorry to see Joshua go - I was hoping for a Phillip/Josh finale. When I've rewound Idol performances this season, and gone to youtube to re-rewatch Idol performances, it's almost all Phillip & Joshua, with a little Elise thrown it too. I'll be voting for Phillip next week for sure. And then hope if he wins the powers-that-be don't mess too much with a good thing.


That's the thing. I keep looking at vocals and performance, so I've often been disappointed by the chosen winner result.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I guess it is a matter of taste... I have preferred Phillip as a performer, his style is much more to my taste. He is not the most gifted vocalist but I think he is the most gifted musician and performer. I can see him doing an amazing album, I might actually buy. I don't see that with any of the others.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a big fan of American Idol from the beginning down to the Season 11. Now that they are down to top 2, I am excited to see who will win.


So guys and gals, who do you thinks deserves to be the next American Idol?

My vote is for Jessica Sanchez!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a big Jessica fan, I like P2 also...

There's an American Idol thread here, Eric...I'm going to merge your post with it!

Betsy


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm a big Jessica fan, I like P2 also...
> 
> There's an American Idol thread here, Eric...I'm going to merge your post with it!
> 
> Betsy


aw!! thank you.. sorry for that, i didnt know there was a topic already.. guess I'm too excited for the FINALE...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

P2 all the way!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Well I guess it is a matter of taste... I have preferred Phillip as a performer, his style is much more to my taste. He is not the most gifted vocalist but I think he is the most gifted musician and performer. I can see him doing an amazing album, I might actually buy. I don't see that with any of the others.


I agree! I've rooted for Phillip since the beginning.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Heads up y'all! The final performances are tonight (Tuesday!!) and the results tomorrow!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Phillip from when Erika VanPelt was dropped.  He is a great musician with his own style.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Well I guess it is a matter of taste... I have preferred Phillip as a performer, his style is much more to my taste. He is not the most gifted vocalist but I think he is the most gifted musician and performer. I can see him doing an amazing album, I might actually buy. I don't see that with any of the others.


I'm with you, Cuechick. I just saw the last two songs tonight. Almost missed it entirely.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It was a pretty laid back show. But wow, Phillip killed it with that last song which would be the single if he won. First time I floved a coronation song. My hubby, who never likes anything they do on this show, ever, loved the song.  

Jessica sang too many ballads. She needed something upbeat to break it up. 

Very low key show though, especially compared with other exiting finals we have had in the past. 

All I know I want Phillips single and if he makes an album that sounds anything like that single, I am getting it. It was so lovely folksy. Which of course means it has no chance in hades in todays music world to be played  

So who will they get to perform tomorrow. Stars I mean. 

Remember that year where Prince was on? He rolled up in the limo, sang and then walked back out and left   They didn't even know until the last moment if he would show. He refused to talk to anyone and just left and Simon was peeved. I think that was Season 6 when Jordin Sparks won. 

Its always fun to see who they pair up with whom.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Very low key show though, especially compared with other exiting finals we have had in the past.
> 
> All I know I want Phillips single and if he makes an album that sounds anything like that single, I am getting it. It was so lovely folksy. Which of course means it has no chance in hades in todays music world to be played


Oh, I don't know - there's Mumford & Sons, which it reminded me of a bit. Loved the song. Have been texting votes for him - lots of votes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wish they had kept the camera on him more in that last one. They kept the camera on wide shots for most of it. I would bet some big bucks the director of AI is a straight male!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe they needed to show the drummers coming on stage 

Here is a youtube of the studio version of Home as sung by Phillip.

This might be the very first AI coronation song I will buy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dfTURAhrTY

The song is on Itunes also. I wish it was on Amazon as I don't use Itunes, so I don't know how to get it


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This may be the first year that I will be happy with either contestant winning (although all my calls were for Phillip).  Neither one will have a problem being set for a career in the music industry.

I saw a news article over the weekend, which I can't find again to link here, that says Phillip will be having additional surgery as soon as the finals are over and that he has had five surgeries for kidney stones already since last November.  I'm not sure how that will affect his Idol touring.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They usually start touring in July and do rehearsing for the weeks leading up. But we have had idols missing dates before. Katherine MacPhee didn't show up until a couple of weeks into the tour and Bo Bice had a emergency operation I believe for some bowel issues. 

They'll just give him a crash course on the rehearsing. He'll just have to wing it with the band for the songs he'll do for a while. 

I am guessing he'll have to have operation sooner rather than later, do they'll have to do that before the tour. He'll be a big draw for the tour, so they'll want him on it. 

Yeah, I read that too about his Kidney issues. Apparently that is an ongoing issue. He has been performing with a stent for weeks, ouch.  

I am thinking they both either already have, or will get a recording contract winning or not. Joshua already is signed. 

The winner does usually have to do the usual round of promo on the shows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought his song was great but thought the marching band was dumb...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that was so.... random  . Even Phillip turned around when the showed up and I assume he knew about it. 

Reminded me of Lee Dewyze and when he had the Bag Pipe dude come out that one time.  . I think it was Hey Jude then. 

Or like earlier in the season when they had all these random doors with door frame on the stage and Jessica kept going through them  . 

Some of these stage choices crack me up sometimes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree it was a little much, it could of been just him and his guitar and it would have been perfect. Love the song!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> This may be the first year that I will be happy with either contestant winning (although all my calls were for Phillip). Neither one will have a problem being set for a career in the music industry.
> 
> I saw a news article over the weekend, which I can't find again to link here, that says Phillip will be having additional surgery as soon as the finals are over and that he has had five surgeries for kidney stones already since last November. I'm not sure how that will affect his Idol touring.


I saw something on TMZ I think about that - that his dr said he needed surgery as soon as the tour is over. I know for me, the stent they put in after they removed my kidney stone was as almost as bad as the stone itself - the dr had said some people tolerate a stent well, others don't. I didn't, but DH had a stent after a stone removal and didn't really have any problems. Once that stent was out and the initial cramping (1 vicodin's worth) after removal was over, though, I was fine. So it shouldn't be a long recovery period unless they do something else while they're at it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that had me in tears...!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Me too!  I thought the peformances and costuming choices on the show were pretty horrible - what was Fantasia thinking when she let someone put her in THAT outfit??  The sounds coming out of my tv, especially in the group numbers, were nasty.  It didn't sound like they could hear each other and the harmonies were way off.

But Phil's emotion and humbleness at the end seemed so very genuine.  All he wanted to do was get off of the stage and get to his family.  It was wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am scarred for life, after that screach fest Fantasia and Joshua put on. What the heck was that. My cat ran from the room  

Then the same happened when Holliday and Jessica came on. What the heck was with those faces. I thought they were going to eat each other as far as they dropped their jaws during singing. The weirdest thing to watch was how Jessica literally mimicked all those weird faces. Then she mimicked Jennifer Hudson in the way she sang that song and both of them turned the volume of their throat to loud. I was worried about both of their vocal cords there. I think Fantasia and Joshua's, are still laying somewhere in the area of the seating. 

Atrocious. The Bee Gee medley was horrible too. Again, Joshua screaching and a few of the other guys were totally off. They did not harmonize well. I think the girls could have done a better job on that one. 

Diana DeGarmo and Ace Young getting married? Have we finally jumped the shark with this show now?  

Holly sounded fantastic, I wish she would have gotten a chance to sing more. I thought all the girls sounded much better than the boys. 

Chaka Khan showed how you put on a cat suit. The woman is almost 60. She sounded fab. 

Yeah, there was a lot of screaching and off key sounds coming out of my TV. Thankfully, the end made up for it. 

I am reading that he already didn't make an appearance on Regis, or whatever the show is called now. He called in instead. I wonder if he is already getting ready for treatment. Apparently he said on the phone he has been really sick during the show. I didn't watch it, so I don't know the exact wording. 

His song "Home" is at #1 on Itunes. I guess I have to install that thing to get it. Ugh. 

People running the show really dropped the ball I think last night. They can make anyone sound good if they want too, so why didn't they. 

Phillip got me all choked up. Last time that happened was when David Cook won and sang the skittles song. 

All Phillip wanted to do was get to his Mama. Awe. I sat there watching with hubby and they handed him his guitar and he looked like he was in a daze. He started the song on autopilot and then I told my hubby, look, he just realized what happened. You could see it on his face when reality hit him. Then he broke down. 
Its like all the exhaustion was catching up with him.

I can't believe they are already getting ready for auditions again in June for the next show.   

I expect there to be a top 24 made all of girls


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe I stand alone, but I liked the band. I like bagpipes, too. Blame my (Scottish) ancestors.

Poignant ending. I hope they allow him enough time to get the medical care he clearly needs and then a chance to recuperate. I'm amazed at how he soldiered through this.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like Phillips song and the Drum Line (not the whole band) that marched out (but I am a Marching band junkie, lol).  Phillips emotion was the best ever for the show but was also heartbreaking, knowing how sick he has been and still been able to do his thing with the music and performing, you could really tell the physical and emotional strain it has put on him.  I think you could see how physically frail he has been getting over the past few weeks and last night I think it all came to a head, I thought it was pretty weird how the stage crew was scrambling to keep up with him on his trip to his family.  I was in tears.

I agree with Atunah and her description of all the other performances, I think she nailed it with her synopsis.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I fast forwarded through much of it but I did see enough of the Fantasia catsuit to know this is not a fashion choice for every _body_... Yikes! Does she not have any friends? Who told her that was ok? I also could not watch Jennifer Holiday & Jessica... the faces Holiday makes when she sings or just too hideous for me.

Oh and just watched the View's take on his win, which basically attributed it to his looks, very unfair imo. He is so talented, his duets with Foggerty were the highlight for me last night.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

He is hot though!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting to watch how it started... Listen to what Steven says when he first comes out... maybe he is a little psychic?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gosh, that seems so long ago now. I remember seeing him then on the show and I liked him right away. You can really see though how sick he has been looking lately, compared with this older footage. It also definitely affected his voice. 

He was so into it, he broke one of his strings  . 

And for those that liked Jessica, she will be fine. Tommy Mottola's wife tweeted that he will be working with her on her album. I think she was very graceful to Phillip when he won and I think part of that was that she had already signed a contract and knew she would be ok. 

Now I am hoping for Holly to get a contract. But just like Haley Reinhart didn't get one right away last year, I don't hold up much hope. Same with Casey James who finally now got something going. 

One other thing that bothered me last night was all the judges performances. Now I like Aerosmith, I saw them where they were in my city, but JLo? Again? . They were taking away music spots they could have given to some of the other kids. In years past they had more of the troup getting duos with stars. I would have liked to see Elise get a chance to sing with someone. Or just pair them up in duets and trios for medleys. Some of them barely got any screen time. 

This is what happens when they sign judges that get a contract with certain amount of performances to promote their stuff. At least Randy stayed put in the seat, thank the flying spaghetti monster for that  

Shannon actually sounded really good. I didn't like her much on the show, but the few notes she got to sing she sounded really good. Poor thing not going on tour with the rest though. Her and that other guy, little chubby, can't remember his name now. 

I also wished Erika van Pelt had gotten a little farther. I really liked her voice, but hated the song choices. She really made a mistake I think by going with black hair and short at the same time back then. The blonde works better on her. But what a nice different female voice. Would have liked her and Elise to a girl power duo last night.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I read an article today that said that Philip had 8 surgeries during the competition, wow it's a wonder that he was able to sing and stay in the competition like he did.

Cuechick, I remember his audition and enjoyed watching again on the video you posted, thank you.  You can really see how much his illness has taken a toll on him.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Listen to what Steven says when he first comes out... maybe he is a little psychic?


It was the last performance of the day, which means that it was either going to be hideous or amazing. Cute guy walks in ...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

America got it right:  Congrats to Phillip!!
Jessica will do very well.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved that Phillip won, and loved his reaction - so real.  Hope he'll make a quick recovery from his surgery, and that he can finally lose that stent!

Also...my eyes are still recovering from the catsuits.  Neither looked great.  I did enjoy a lot of the performances, though.  I actually liked Joshua on Take Me to the Pilot (was never a huge Fantasia fan, but I did enjoy their performance - but I then always enjoy a good gospel show).  Wish Elise could've sung with Aerosmith.  Loved the singing of the telephone book.  And despite the faces, Jennifer Holliday can SANG, and I was happy to see her with Jessica, who held her own vocally, but you could sure see the difference in emotion/passion between the two.  I remember watching the Tony awards back in 1982 and seeing Holliday singing And I Am Telling You - blew me away.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I fast forwarded through much of it but I did see enough of the Fantasia catsuit to know this is not a fashion choice for every _body_... Yikes! Does she not have any friends? Who told her that was ok? I also could not watch Jennifer Holiday & Jessica... the faces Holiday makes when she sings or just too hideous for me.


I fast forwarded through a lot of it too! The Fantasia/Joshua number was really disappointing, and I agree about the catsuit. Yikes! I started off a little alarmed by Holiday's facial expressions too, but the duet was so compelling that I watched it, and loved it in the end.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't they get that SPANDEX ISN'T REALLY:  ONE SIZE FITS ALL.  Chakka Khan was a disappointment too.  I didn't think Fantasia should have won in the first place back then; I like her less now. She is very nasal when she sings.  I think she got the sympathy vote back then with the whole poor single mom thing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahem. Notice the trend?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good grief.  I had to google Idol winners to even come up with the name Lee Dewise when I couldn't figure out who the first picture was in the last line.  But, yes, I see the pattern... 

Some of my favorite Idol contestants have certainly gone on to have more visible/successful careers than the winners.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Good grief. I had to google Idol winners to even come up with the name Lee Dewise when I couldn't figure out who the first picture was in the last line.


He came across as a really good guy ... with an okay voice -- who had no business winning against:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with you 100% on Lee vs. Crystal...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked both Lee & Crystal, I think Crystal was probably one who wouldn't have fit the "Idol mold" well, unfortunately we haven't heard a lot from either of them.  I think I did download his album on the cheap or free from Amazon, not sure I've ever listened to it...

I did see her acting somewhere this season, though...Body of Proof - that was it.  She was a recovering addict, I think.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was pulling for Casey James that year, but once he was gone, it was Bowersox. Casey has mad skills with the guitar. Was that the top 3 that year? 3 guitar playing singers?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw Casey on Ellen not long ago - interesting to look on Wikipedia at the details of the season - funny how many of the top 12 I'd forgotten.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I forget them too. Heck, at this years final I felt like its been a year I have seen some of the kids that went out earlier in the season. It just seemed so darn long dragged out somehow.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> Here are my thoughts as of 5/2/12, not counting Top 5 performances. This is subject to change without prior notice:
> 
> Jessica - stunning vocalist but very timid; can do well as a recording artist who does special appearances on concerts
> Philip - cool and grounded (almost like Scotty) - can do well as a touring artist especially in the blue-grass / indie circle
> ...


I was on vacation this past week, but as I initially thought, Philip did win! Jessica as second was a surprise, since I thought Joshua would be in the top 2. In looking at what I foresee these artists will do in the future, my impressions as of 5/2/12 remain the same. Nice thread everyone... now moving back to reading, and more reading... so many books, so little time!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> I agree with you 100% on Lee vs. Crystal...


I agree too! She was far more interesting singer.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved Crystal...

I heard today that Phillip was scheduled for surgery today but because he was running a fever it has been pushed back _another_ week. Poor kid.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for supporting Phillip!  I live in Leesburg and we couldn't be prouder.  Hopefully he can get his fever and sinus infection cleared up so he can get that surgery.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well in better news, I just read his version of "Home" is doing really well, one of the best debuts in Idol history...I downloaded it and love it.

http://www.billboard.com/#/news/phillip-phillips-storms-hot-100-s-top-10-1007189352.story?utm_source=most_recent


----------

